# TFA recipe book



## incredible_hullk (30/8/16)

Hi all

Found this recipe book this morning online

Theres 200 TFA only recipes..looks promising

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Glytch (30/8/16)

You're a legend!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (30/8/16)

Promising indeed! Thank you

Just use discretion, some recipes look old, therefore use much higher quantities:

Example:
*8% Coconut Extra Flavor TFA*
None
2 Of 4 5% Toasted Almond Flavor TFA
None
3 Of 4 3% English Toffee Flavor TFA
None
4 Of 4 3% Milk Chocolate Flavor TFA
None

That is far, far too much for Coco Extra - it will taste like Suntan Oil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (30/8/16)

Thanks @rogue zombie ..what % wud u recommend for coconut


----------



## rogue zombie (30/8/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Thanks @rogue zombie ..what % wud u recommend for coconut



I don't like Coconut Extra at all. It tastes completely synthetic to me. It put me off Coconut juices until I found FA Coconut.
But to answer your question, I cannot possibly see how Coconut Extra would not suck anywhere above 3%

I would however personally replace it with FA Coconut. 

So in that recipe, it seems the Coconut is a primary flavour, so I would go with FA Coconut at 3% (which even could be too high). So I would make a small batch with 2% FA Coconut first, to see if it doesn't get lost among the rest. If it was too low, then obviously take it up.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (30/8/16)

Thanks for this! Some awesome stuff there!


----------



## Andre (30/8/16)

I see the book is dated June 2014. And no ratings or discussions. And we do not get to know the creators. As @rogue zombie said, use discretion - maybe use e-liquid-recipes.com to compare with similar.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jones (30/8/16)

rouge zombie is absolutely right about coconut extra. i have used it at various percentages and found 1.5-2% to be the sweetspot.....anything more is definitely suntan lotion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Fran (30/8/16)

Hi Guys,

Still part of the noob bunch, id like to know where i can buy the Diy juice ingredients?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (30/8/16)

@The_Fran you can find a list of local suppliers in this post


----------



## The_Fran (30/8/16)

Thanks @Rude Rudi . Really helps want to try some of these recipes. My tank is too heavy on juice


----------



## Rude Rudi (30/8/16)

I use Blck Vapour for the majority of my goodies. Very good pricing and service. 
Feel free to shop around though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Glytch (30/8/16)

The_Fran said:


> Thanks @Rude Rudi . Really helps want to try some of these recipes. My tank is too heavy on juice


DIY is easier than it sounds. Just get a scale and mix by weight.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Fran (30/8/16)

Mmmmm that gave me an idea lol. Someone gave me an digital scale @Glytch. Will try that when i get all the goodies.

@Rude Rudi Thanks will definitely look into that. 

Any one not selling a Uwell Crown by chance?


----------



## Glytch (30/8/16)

The_Fran said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Still part of the noob bunch, id like to know where i can buy the Diy juice ingredients?


I can recommend http://e-liquid-concentrates.co.za

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

